# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] Κλουβιά για budgie

## Niva2gr

Χαρίζονται 2 κλουβιά για budgie, ένα πολύ μεγάλο κίτρινο και ένα λίγο μικρότερο, βυσσινί. απο το δεύτερο λείπει το συρταράκι του πάτου. Δεν γνωρίζω ακριβώς διαστάσεις, όμως ορίστε μερικές φωτογραφίες τους με πουλιά μέσα, για να πάρετε μιά ιδέα για το μέγεθος:

Καί τα δύο: 



Το κίτρινο:




Το βυσσινί

----------


## demis

θα ηθελα το κιτρινο κλουβακι για να βαλω το μπατζακι μου που θα πρω σε λιγο καιρο. Εγω εχω κλουβακι αλλα εαναι πιο μικρο σε μεγεθος κ στο μελλον θα του επαιρνα ενα μεγαλυτερο.  Αλλα κ το ασπρο θα μας βολευε αρκετα σε περιπτωση που βρηκες ατομο για το κιτρινο..

----------


## andreas142

θα με ενδίεφεαι το άλλο κλουβάκι

----------


## vikitaspaw

θα με ενδιεφερε κ μενα ενα κλουβακι κατα προτιμηση το κιτρινο αλλα δε θα ελεγα οχι κ στο βυσσινι. Εχω 1 μπατζακι κ ηδη του ψαχνω ταιρι. Τα εχω σ ενα μεγαλο κλουβι εξωτερικου χωρου κ ψαχνω κλουβακι για να τα βαλω μεσα το χειμωνα

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Και εμενα θα με ενδιεφερε το κιτρινο κλουβι. Θα ηταν οτι πρεπει για κλουβι μεταφορας του fido μου...

----------


## Niva2gr

Το κίτρινο κουλί μάλλον κατοχυρώθηκε!
Μένει το κόκκινο-άσπρο.

----------


## Athina

θα ήθελα το κόκκινο αλλά μένω Θεσσαλονίκη κέντρο!  :sad:

----------


## Niva2gr

Θα ήθελα επίσης να διευρινίζω οτι τα κλουβάκια καί τα δύο δίνονται σκέτα, χωρίς τίποτα μέσα.

----------


## vikitaspaw

τι εγινε με τα κουβακια? ενδιαφερομαι ακομα..

----------


## Niva2gr

Το κόκκινο είναι ακόμα διαθέσιμο. Ποιός άλλος συνεχίζει να ενδιαφέρεται;

----------


## serafeim

εγω οπως σου ειχα πει!!!

----------


## mirsini_st

Καλημερααα...ενοειται πως το θέλω το κίτρινο...αν το άλλο πάει στο. σεραφείμ πείτε το μου ..περιμένω διαστάσεις για ν; δω τα μεταφορικά

----------


## sakis276

Κι εγω ενδιαφερομαι αλλα ειμαι Θεσσαλονικη.Αν μπορει να γινει κατι,ευχαριστως να το παρω μιας κι εχω αναγκη για κλουβια.Πως τα καταφερα παλι και γεμισα πουλια εγω το ξερω.

----------


## Niva2gr

Σάκη, κάνε μου μιά χάρη και ρώτησε στα ΚΤΕΛ, αν μπορείς, αν φεύγει απο Λιβαδειά λεωφορείο για Θεσσαλονίκη!

----------


## sakis276

ok θα ρωτησω και θα σου πω.

----------


## sakis276

Δυστυχως δεν εχει λεωφορειο απο Λειβαδια για Θεσσαλονικη.

----------


## giotakismille

εγω θα ενδιαφερομουν πολυ!γιατι το χρειαζομαι κιολας!αν μπορεις...και εγω ειδα εχει και κτελ απο Λειβαδια για Βεροια!αν μπορεις να μου το δωσεις στειλε πμ.

----------


## vicky_ath

Βρε Γιώτα.. η αγγελία αυτή είναι από 6 μήνες πριν...

----------


## giotakismille

απλα ειπα επειδη δεν γραφει οτι δοθηκε!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

και εγω θελω ενα οποιο να ειναι

----------


## andreascrete

Δεν νομίζω η κοπέλα να έχει μετα απο μισό χρόνο που άνοιξε την αγγελία τα κλουβιά παιδιά αφου βιαζόνταν για τους δικούς τους λόγους να τα ξεφορτωθεί!

----------


## Theodor77

Αν και δεν εβγαλα ακρη τελικα ποιος-α πηρε  τα κλουβακια  , αλλα  θα ηθελα παρακαλω πολυ να μας γραψουνε τις ακριβης διαστασεις    .
Ευχαριστω .

----------


## andreascrete

Η συγκεκριμένη κοπέλα αν δεν κάνω λάθος έχει καιρό να μπεί στο φόρουν η να ποστάρει σε κάποιο θέμα - οπότε δεν νομίζω ότι μπορεί να γίνει αυτό που ζητάς!

----------


## giotakismille

αν ειναι ας κλεισει το θεμα!

----------

